# What do you think about members who have their own face in their avatar?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

So..?


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

They've balls ... Seriously, I think they feel more approachable, sincere and emphatic.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

It's nice. I don't like my face enough to do it personally.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

TristanS said:


> It's nice. I don't like my face enough to do it personally.


This.
Plus i haven't got the guts to do it; I nearly did yesterday though, i uploaded a picture, saw it, then quickly removed it. Then shut down my computer in embarrassment and went the rest of the day feeling really awkward. 
It was an awkward day, yesterday.

Wow, reading this, makes me feel and sound rather silly.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have no opinion on it


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I don't really care.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I feel they must have a lot of confidence in themselves.

I put my pic up briefly before. I felt way too exposed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's nice to be able to put a name to a face. It doesn't really bother me one way or the other.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The votes are public.

It just shows some people here are more open than others.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Depends on the poster and the avatar in question.

My opinions range from it being a great way to put a name to a specific user, to the user being a bit too in love with their own appearance.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's nice to be able to see what that person looks like. I don't see anything wrong with it. At least they have the confidence enough to do it. I did that once when I first started but took it down like a month later. I thought it made me seem like a show off. :| I would rather have something else as my avatar anyways.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't see attention seekers as a poll option. Good for them I suppose, pretty brave to link your face to your username and risk the chance that anyone you know irl stumbles across this site and makes the obvious connection


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

missingno said:


> Don't see attention seekers as a poll option. Good for them I suppose, *pretty brave to link your face to your username and risk the chance that anyone you know irl stumbles across this site and makes the obvious connection*


I've thought about that, but then I realized that everyone already knows I'm socially awkward, so they wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I never thought.."Oh look that person has a picture as their avatar and that person has a random picture." I don't really notice.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

It's ok, I guess. Half the time I'm not even sure if that really is them, or some picture of some other random person. lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

They must love anonymity.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate them! :bat


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think they are vain, smug *******s!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to see what other posters look like. Some do seem to be using their sex appeal a bit for attention. I don't really see the point in that since you won't make any money off of it, nor are you likely to find someone attractive in your own city.

Even without my photo up people who know me would recognize my posts after reading a few of them since my history is rather unusual. I'm not embarrassed about the social anxiety thing more about what I have written about.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Who cares? I had mine as my avatar for a while, until some very paranoid users here started scaring me with all of this crazy talk about people saving my pictures and then photo shopping them so they can put them on websites and ruin my life forever, or something like that. I just got fed up with this crap and decided to switch it to something different. I really couldn't care any less if anybody I knew in real life found me on here. 

I swear people on this site need to stop worrying about what everyone else is doing and just focus on themselves. It's bad enough that I have to deal with this kind of attitude from non socially anxious people. Calling people mean names and telling them they are putting themselves at a huge risk for absolutely nothing is a pretty bad way to help people here.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't personally care. I've tried doing it, but it just felt too weird to have my face next to every post. I don't mind using a profile picture of me though.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think they're brave.

Actually I might consider it if more people did it, but as it is, I just try to blend in with the masses, lol.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I think they are vain, smug *******s!


I thought we were bros. Now I see how you really are. Trading us for them? :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

AmericanZero said:


> I thought we were bros. Now I see how you really are. Trading us for them? :no


LOL, I don't even know who I really am.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

People who use Avatars period <

Stooopid!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't care.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> LOL, I don't even know who I really am.


Dude...you stole my line. Read my "About Me." Callin' the pohleece.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Conceited as ****, attention-seeking, low-life scum.

<---- Like this b*tch.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i think nothing of it,hell my face is on a just for men box so whatever, i like the ones with pretty girls though


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No opinion. :blank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the gun avatar I use is a vastly more effective political statement than my face.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mirror said:


> Conceited as ****, attention-seeking, low-life scum.
> 
> <---- Like this b*tch.


lol I'm a jerk too  And you're pretty!

Seriously though, my face is obviously the part of me that other people see, and it's silly to be ashamed of it, even though I don't like it sometimes. Having your face in your avatar is kinda like exposure therapy :yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's okay, I wouldn't do it myself though. If I did do it I wouldn't be able to use other avatars, and I'd much rather prefer anime to myself anyday anyway xD


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I like seeing what people on here look like, used have my face as my avatar but I felt like I was annoying people every time I posted. It also doesn't help that some people around here try to make people feel like attention seekers just for posting pictures. :sigh


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Now, why would you make this poll public? What evil motive do you have behind that? Ponder.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

They're brave. I won't post my picture or use it as my avatar for fear of someone I know IRL recognizing me, no matter how unlikely that is.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I like seeing what SASers look like - I would have my pic up if I weren't so paranoid.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I like seeing what you guys look like


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fine I guess. I would never do it, I simply love using images of things I like rather than my own face. It's far more fun and interesting than my own face. But it's always nice to see how others look.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banzai said:


> Now, why would you make this poll public? What evil motive do you have behind that? Ponder.


I keep my evil motive a secret


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I put my face as an avatar once, but removed it the same day. I felt too exposed and it was just weird seeing my face with every post I make.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder how bad someone's SA can be if they can put their pic up on this site.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't do it, but I think its cool. I think it makes people on here seem more real in a way? Seeing people with SA looking like normal people, I think is kind of therapeutic.

edit:

People see them how they look like in real life immediately and judge based on this. They have to live with people in real life judging them based on appearance. I don't see why they should have to hide what they look like from other members. You don't get to put a mask on my face in real life so that people don't treat you differently. 

If a girl thats a 10 (lets pretend perfection in looks is possible), walks down the street without a mask on her face, is she bragging? NO.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

,,, u all look good! not like me


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really care unless the user is someone I like. Then it's nice to see what they look like.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

It's nice to be able to have an idea of who you're talking to looks like. I wouldn't put my pic as my avatar, but it's nice when other's do.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

We love our faces. Obviously.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

More Respect to them, it's nice to put a face to the name. i would like to put up my picture someday, but i hate pics of me! Even though i've met a good few members on here already so they all know what i look like


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've done it before, and just felt awkward.

Maybe someday I will do it again. But it's so easy to have your identity shared over the internet, that I freak out that someone will associate me with this forum. Even though I share my Facebook and all of that in my siggy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Monroee said:


> I feel they must have a lot of confidence in themselves.
> 
> *I put my pic up briefly before. I felt way too exposed*.


same here ops


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It's interesting in that way that it's always interesting to see who you're talking to.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I like seeing what people look like. I had my pictures up for a while but got so nervous and felt exposed all the time here so I don't think I'll be putting them up anymore.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I put my face as an avatar once, but removed it the same day. I felt too exposed and it was just weird seeing my face with every post I make.


I did that once too. The anxiety it caused me was excruciating. :afr


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

I like honest people, although sometimes I wish I looked slightly more perfect or had a nebula or something instead.

Pet peeve: photos of yourself in an album that were taken with an iPhone, and photos you've used elsewhere on the internet. You do not need to give people your real name and the GPS coordinates of your house.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

It's whatever to me. Honestly, I'm using my own picture as a way to push myself out of being so scared of showing my face.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's a brave thing to do, but the world sucks so most of us need to stay hidden.


----------

